# Where to go?



## LanceB93 (Sep 18, 2009)

My last rats were from petsmart, and they were not socialized and died in only 3 months... that was a few years ago when i was younger. Anyway i was trying to buy from a breeder but, i cant find any close to me? i live in Topeka Kansas. Also the Topeka Human Society doesnt have any Rats for Adoption... so what do i do? anyone know of any not to far GOOD breeders?


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would guess maybe theres someone in St Loius?

I lived in Manhattan for a year but didnt have rats then so Im not much help! Sorry!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you looked on www.petfinder.com? What did your previous 2 rats pass away from?


----------



## LanceB93 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Have you looked on www.petfinder.com? What did your previous 2 rats pass away from?


I know now they died from some disease, they sneezed a lot and didnt breath well, one of them also had some weird discharge from his eyes. when i got them i asked the store worker, and she said that was normal.

I did look on pet finder and I found a couple baby rats in Lawrence, like 30 mins away, not to bad.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Your rats were sick from URI, its not normal, they needed a vet. With antibiotics they likely would have lived. DO NOT believe what a petshop worker tells you exclusively...check in with other rat owners first.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Lance,

I just saw your post today, but if you haven't got any rats yet, I can tell you that I got my rats from the Lawrence humane society. The mom was pregnant when they were turned in. The woman who fostered her and the babies did a great job with socializing them, and they have been wonderful pets from day one! She is very knowledgeable and I'm sure she can match you with the best rats for you. Looks like they have a lot at the moment.

After you get them, remember to check in here for advice if you have any problems or questions.


----------



## LanceB93 (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright thanks guys, it looks like im going to Lawrence. Hopefully ill have the new rats in a few days.


----------

